# StepByStep - LXP19 - Gentoo Linux 2004.2

## cagnaluia

Ciao,

Allora... 

Premetto che ho letto (e cercato di seguire) la guida all'installazione e la quickinstall per la distribuzione DVD allegata al numero di Ottobre di LinuxPro, ma senza (sing...) risultati.

Quindi vorrei postare passo passo l'installazione e i dubbi che via via accumulo.

Sempre in riferimento alla Gentoo su DVD LXP19.

 :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

PS. Installazione SENZA supporto di INTERNET... ma solo utilizzando i pacchetti del supporto DVD.

BOOTLast edited by cagnaluia on Mon Sep 13, 2004 7:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cagnaluia

// Carico il layout ITALIANO

loadkeys it

// Creo le partizioni (su SDA )

cfdisk

// Le partizoni

sda1 ----> 100MB  bootable

sda2 ----> 9000MB

sda3 ----> 1024MB swap

// Formatto le partizioni in EXT2 e SWAP

mke2f /dev/sda1

mke2f /dev/sda2

mkswap /dev/sda3

// Mount delle partizioni 

swapon /dev/sda3                               //monto lo swap

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo                 //monto la radice

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot                             //creo boot

mount /dev/sda1                                 //monto il boot

----------

## cagnaluia

ok! Abbiamo settato il disco!

Installiamo il sistema di base.  STAGE3  per facilità e comodità.

----------

## cagnaluia

 //Decomprimiamo il portage nell'apposita cartella

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-x86-2004.2.tar.bz2                    //usiamo il ramo x86

----------

## cagnaluia

// Decomprimiamo gli snapshots e distfiles

tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage20040805.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

cp -R /mnt/cdrom/distfiles /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/

----------

## cagnaluia

vabbe... continuo un pò io... ma  correggetemi se sbaglio

//sincronizziamo i distfiles con il portage tree

cd /etc

nano make.conf

//aggiungiamo la riga:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Premetto che ho letto (e cercato di seguire) la guida all'installazione e la quickinstall per la distribuzione DVD allegata al numero di Ottobre di LinuxPro, ma senza (sing...) risultati.

 

Senza offesa per i tizi di LXP, segui il Manuale Gentoo.

L'unico riscorso che dovresti fare alla mini-guida di LXP é per vedere dove sono i src nel DVD.

Comunque continua pure con la cronaca passo-passo, può ritornare utile  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   Premetto che ho letto (e cercato di seguire) la guida all'installazione e la quickinstall per la distribuzione DVD allegata al numero di Ottobre di LinuxPro, ma senza (sing...) risultati. 
> 
> Senza offesa per i tizi di LXP, segui il Manuale Gentoo.
> 
> L'unico riscorso che dovresti fare alla mini-guida di LXP é per vedere dove sono i src nel DVD.
> ...

 

sicuramente utile.. si! 

Tantissimi comprano LXPRO.. spece se non hanno la possibilità di collegarsi a internet (DSL).... come me!

----------

## cagnaluia

ok.. torniamo

// Montiamo il filesystem proc

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

----------

## cagnaluia

// Spostiamoci sul nuovo ambiente

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

// Configuriamo le variabili d'ambiente

env-update source /etc/profile

----------

## cagnaluia

...e qui mi fermo.... e chiedo a voi come continuare l'installazione:wink:

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ...e qui mi fermo.... e chiedo a voi come continuare l'installazione:wink:

 

Copi i sorgenti dal DVD di LXP nell directory /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles e segui il manuale.

----------

## suppah

asd, mi sto scimmiando anche io con gentoo.

solo che non avendo mai usato linux finora (a parte qualche "esperimento" con redhat) e seguendo il manuale ora sta compilando.  :Cool: 

tempo stimato? su un duron 1000 + 196 mega di ram pc 133.

ah, stage2 ovviamente...

----------

## randomaze

 *suppah wrote:*   

> solo che non avendo mai usato linux finora (a parte qualche "esperimento" con redhat) e seguendo il manuale ora sta compilando.  

 

Benvenuto...

 *Quote:*   

> tempo stimato? su un duron 1000 + 196 mega di ram pc 133.
> 
> 

 

...un paio di giorni per un installazione completa  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cagnaluia

chrootandomi.. ho perso il cdrom...  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> chrootandomi.. ho perso il cdrom... 

 

esci dal chroot, cambi la password di root, apri un'altra shell in un'altra console e rientri nel chroot.

In questa maniera hai sia la shell dentro il chroot che la shell fuori.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   chrootandomi.. ho perso il cdrom...  
> 
> esci dal chroot, cambi la password di root, apri un'altra shell in un'altra console e rientri nel chroot.
> 
> In questa maniera hai sia la shell dentro il chroot che la shell fuori.

 

hemm... come si fa?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> hemm... come si fa? 

 

Come si fa cosa?

Uscire dal chroot:

```
exit
```

Cambiare la password:

```
passwod
```

Cambiare console: <alt>F1 /<alt>F2 /<alt>F3 /<alt>F4 /<alt>F5 (ricorda che al momento sei nella prima)

Rientrare nel chroot: stessi passi che hai già fatto, compreso il mount di proce e dev

----------

## cagnaluia

si.. tutto ok..

ma...

i sorgenti non li ho copiati prima? con 

cp -R /mnt/cdrom/distfiles /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage

???

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> i sorgenti non li ho copiati prima? con 
> 
> cp -R /mnt/cdrom/distfiles /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage
> 
> ???

 

Si, mi era sfuggito  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cagnaluia

ok.

sono tornato con chroot...

sto seguendo la guida su gentoo.it

-----------------------------------

// BOOTSTRAPPING----

  # cd /usr/portage-------------

  # scripts/bootstrap.sh--------

-----------------------------------

errata... NON FARELast edited by cagnaluia on Mon Sep 13, 2004 12:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cagnaluia

mah... altro problema...

facendo partire lo script.. è partito anche un emerge e ha scaricato il necessario da internet!!!

Ma io NON voglio che si colleghi a internet pe r l'installazione! voglio che la faccia usando i sorgenti che ho copiato prima!

come glielo dico!!??

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> come glielo dico!!??

 

Stacca il cavo.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   come glielo dico!!?? 
> 
> Stacca il cavo.

 

ma... se stacco il cavo.. alla fine mi dirà che nn trova i sorgenti...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ma... se stacco il cavo.. alla fine mi dirà che nn trova i sorgenti... 

 

Vero... sono stato un poco sbrigativo  :Razz: 

La questione é questa:

Non é facile stabilire in anticipo quali sono i sorgenti di cui ha bisogno un'installazione di Gentoo, questo perché l'installazione viene influenzata dalle scelte dell'utente (bootloader, systemlogger, USE flag) e dal portage tree usato in quel momento. 

Prima domanda: quell'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" che hai messo nel make.conf, lo hai messo perché specificato nelle istruzioni di LXP? Perché se no toglilo.

Seconda domanda: cosa cerca di scaricare dalla rete?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mi accodo a randomaze nel suggerirti di seguire l'handbook originale di gentoo per l'installazione  :Smile:  Per il bootstrap magari prima lancia bootstrap.sh -f così che prima controlla di avere o scarica i pacchetti di cui necessita per il bootstrap e poi lancia bootstrap.sh normalmente.

nota a margine, ho visto in edicola Linux & Co propone il CD Gentoo 2004.2 questo mese. Aspetto mi arrivi a casa e poi vediamo se hanno fatto casino come l'altra volta con le info per l'installazione  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   ma... se stacco il cavo.. alla fine mi dirà che nn trova i sorgenti...  
> 
> Vero... sono stato un poco sbrigativo 
> 
> La questione é questa:
> ...

 

1. Si, c'era sciritto di aggiungere quella riga: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

dicono che sia importante perchè fa in modo che il portage tree e i distfile siano sincronizzati... anche se credo che facciano così per evidenziare il tilde "~" ad usare il ramo "instable"....

2. Ha scaricato un pacchetto.. non so quale.. non ricordo... dopo bootstrap.sh    e poi ha comininciato a compilare..

Eì ancora la che compila....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 1. Si, c'era sciritto di aggiungere quella riga: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
> 
> dicono che sia importante perchè fa in modo che il portage tree e i distfile siano sincronizzati...

 Probabilmente hanno scaricato i pacchetti unstable. Con control-c fermi la compilazione. Poi dai bootstrap.sh -f e così vedi che pacchetti mancano/non ci sono in /usr/portage/distfiles . A quel punto glieli fai scaricare da web e poi lanci bootstrap.sh normale

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Eì ancora la che compila....

 

Beh questo é buono  :Wink: 

Probabilmente (come ti ho detto é difficile stabilire a priori l'elenco dei pacchetti necessari) scaricherà ancora qualcos'altro più avanti

----------

## cagnaluia

ecco adesso vuole scaricare glibc-2.3.3.2004.04.20

step 2 di 3....

ma ho diabilitato la rete.

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ecco adesso vuole scaricare glibc-2.3.3.2004.04.20
> 
> step 2 di 3....
> 
> ma ho diabilitato la rete.

 

se fai:

```
ls -l /usr/portage/distfiles/glibc*
```

cosa dice?

----------

## cagnaluia

cazzarola!!

 can't download sysvinit-2.84.......

----------

## cagnaluia

[img:03a4d3f0e5]http://www.ngaclan.it/public/err1.gif[/img:03a4d3f0e5]

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> [img:adb27dec7a]http://www.ngaclan.it/public/err1.gif[/img:adb27dec7a]

 

Li il problema non sono le glibc (che pare abbia già scaricato) ma il sysvinit-2.84, non riesce a scaricarlo perché non risolve il DNS.

Stesso comando di prima ma con files diverso:

```
ls -l /usr/portage/distfiles/sysvinit*
```

cosa dice?

----------

## shev

Dov'è che ho già visto queste scene...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Perchè le riviste devono ostinarsi a mettere gentoo non ufficiali nelle riviste o istruzioni frammentarie? Già gentoo non è una delle distribuzioni più amichevoli in fase di installazione, figuriamoci se si sabota il povero utente inesperto (installare di default la versione instabile... no comment).

Se vuoi un consiglio, usa i CD ufficiali gentoo e segui la guida ufficiale. Se vuoi usare i cd della rivista, sperando siano vicini agli originali, usali seguendo alla lettera la guida all'installazione ufficiale. Quindi se vuoi installare senza rete non partire dallo stage1 ma dallo stage3+GRP. Partendo da stage1 ci sarà sempre quello stronzissimo mini pacchetto mancante che pretenderà di essere scaricato, quindi rischi di complicarti inutilmente la vita. 

Se vorrai poi ottimizzare la tua gentoo, sei sempre in tempo anche una volta che hai installato; basta che configuri la rete e vai di emerge -e world. Se non hai rete, ottieni in modo più semplice la lista di ciò che ti serve e te lo procuri in qualche altro modo. 

My 2 cents

----------

## suppah

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Benvenuto...
> 
> 

 

grazie!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...un paio di giorni per un installazione completa 

 

oh, beh...  speravo meno...

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

> Perchè le riviste devono ostinarsi a mettere gentoo non ufficiali nelle riviste o istruzioni frammentarie? Già gentoo non è una delle distribuzioni più amichevoli in fase di installazione, figuriamoci se si sabota il povero utente inesperto (installare di default la versione instabile... no comment).

 

Beh diciamo che quella che potrebbe essere una buona occasione per gentoo (ma anche per gli utenti che non dispongono di banda larga) viene vanificata dalla presenza (appunto) di istruzioni frammentarie oppure di qualcosa di poco amichevole come l'uso dei pacchetti ~x86, il che alla fine porta l'utente medio ad abbandonare "perché gentoo é difficile" oppure "non funziona".

Certo, con un pò di pazienza se ne viene fuori.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   [img:daa4ea12a5]http://www.ngaclan.it/public/err1.gif[/img:daa4ea12a5] 
> 
> Li il problema non sono le glibc (che pare abbia già scaricato) ma il sysvinit-2.84, non riesce a scaricarlo perché non risolve il DNS.
> 
> Stesso comando di prima ma con files diverso:
> ...

 

che ho le 2.85

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> che ho le 2.85

 

Uh, ma sei ancora ~x86? Perchè in quel caso dovrebbe vederlo.

EDIT: Mi fai:

```
ls -l /usr/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit
```

?

----------

## cagnaluia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   che ho le 2.85 
> 
> Uh, ma sei ancora ~x86? Perchè in quel caso dovrebbe vederlo.
> 
> EDIT: Mi fai:
> ...

 

[img:e6175dda3d]http://www.ngaclan.it/public/err2.gif[/img:e6175dda3d]

----------

## randomaze

cagnaluia, dato che il problema mi sa che richiede un tot. di smanettamento (ovvero vedere manualmente chi blocca il pacchetto) mi sa che é meglio partire dallo stage3  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> cagnaluia, dato che il problema mi sa che richiede un tot. di smanettamento (ovvero vedere manualmente chi blocca il pacchetto) mi sa che é meglio partire dallo stage3 

 

Ma io SONO partito da STAGE3

----------

## shev

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Ma io SONO partito da STAGE3

 

Ma non hai detto di avere fatto il bootstrap? Il bootstrap non va fatto se si parte da stage3. Sicuro di aver letto bene l'handbook d'installazione su gentoo.org?

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Ma io SONO partito da STAGE3

 

Si, ho nuovamente ripassato l'intero thread e ho visto. 

Ma, come ha detto shev partendo da stage3 non devi fare il bootstrap.... ecco cosa mi aveva tratto in inganno.

Se non ricordo male il manuale adesso devi installare e configurare il logger e il bootloader...

----------

## cagnaluia

Ah... bene.

Allora da dove...continuiamo? da prima del bootstrap

----------

## cagnaluia

uff.. il bootstrap.. lo stavo facendo perchè leggevo la guida qui di gentoo...

ma infatti.. avete ragione.. è riferita allo stage1..

vi ho detto che casco nel buoi con poco... vabbe dai..  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Ah... bene.
> 
> Allora da dove...continuiamo? da prima del bootstrap

 

Dal kernel:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

Però, pensandoci bene, con la cosa deb bootstrap potresti aver incasinato qualcosa... forse é bene cancellare il contenuto di /mnt/gentoo e difare la parte di decompressione dello stage/snapshot+chroot.

Dopo non fai bootstrap o cose strane e passi alla configurazione del kernel seguendo la guida.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Un consiglio: Prima di dare i comandi leggi attentamente a quello che servono

----------

## cagnaluia

ok. grazie. allora rifaccio.

----------

## cagnaluia

ok.

ho rifatto tutto.. fino a env-update 

quindi source /etc/profile....

adesso ho sistemato il fuso..

e ho fatto partire emerge development-sources

----------

## cagnaluia

linux-2.6.7

----------

## suppah

mi intrometto di nuovo.

ho scaricato il kernel 2.4 invece del 2.6 (sulla guida non sono molto chiari in questo: gentoo-sources è 2.4 , gentoo-dev-sources è 2.6...) ci sono problemi o basta che cancello il link simbolico in /usr/src e lo punto alla "nuova" versione del kernel? (oppure lo fa in automatico   :Shocked:  )

----------

## cagnaluia

io ho usato il 2.6.. me lo fa in automatico ho visto.

--------------

ALTRO: Sto seguendo la guida... 

ho compilato automaticamente il kernel con  genkernel all 

ma alla fine.. esce questo: (che estrapolo dal LOG)

[img:1d55cc2a34]http://www.ngaclan.it/public/err3.gif[/img:1d55cc2a34]

e controllando l'initrd.. non lo trovo!  :Confused: 

uff.. non ci capisco piu niente...  :Sad: 

----------

## cagnaluia

niente... non mi genera l'initrd  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova  a vedere qua https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=211564

----------

## cagnaluia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova  a vedere qua https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=211564

 

niente...dicono di avere lo stesso problema.. ma nulla di risolto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh da un link ad una patch se non sbaglio hai provato comunque ad applicarla?

----------

## cagnaluia

ah... udev

lo emergo

----------

## cagnaluia

PER L'ENNESIMA VOLTA: NIENTE!!!!

NON RIESCE COMPILARMI PER BENE IL KERNEL...

emergo il kernel (sia gentoo che development)

emergo il genkernel

genkerno tutto 

ma alla fine mi mostra sempre un log con una mostruosità di warning, fault ed errors.....

E non mi genera initrd...

Qualcuno può darmi riscontro che la distribuzione offerta con il DVD è fatta male o manca di qualche pezzo.

Perchè io non so più da che parte girarmi.

In più: sul DVD dovevano esserci anche i pacchetti per installare xfree e gli ambienti grafici.. e col piffero che funzionano!!

Ho emerso xfree... compila qualche sorgente.. per 10minuti e poi vuole internet per scaricarne altri mancanti... altri pacchetti che finiscono con un .exe... ma che sono?

ho emerso gnome.. ma di 138sorgenti me ne ha compilati 8 in 2ore e poi si è arrestato per mancanza di un pacchetto, che altresì voleva scaricare dalla rete.... 

ma porca troia! sono incazzato come una iena.

Non ho DSL.. perciò mi trovo molto male a scaricare pacchetti così ocme fossero noccioline.

Niente: mi farò scaricare la live stable dai mirror di gentoo...

e poco poco la lascerò da qualche buon cattolico che possiede DSL a completare le compilazioni....

uff... sono stanco

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> NON RIESCE COMPILARMI PER BENE IL KERNEL...
> 
> emergo il kernel (sia gentoo che development)
> 
> emergo il genkernel
> ...

 

Che scritta? Cosa dice?

Perché non provi a configurare manualmente il kernel?

 *Quote:*   

> Qualcuno può darmi riscontro che la distribuzione offerta con il DVD è fatta male o manca di qualche pezzo.

 

Non ho bisogni di vederla, lo avevo detto dall'inizio.

Gentoo é troppo hiperconfigurabile per sperare che si riesca a fare bene un operazione simile.

 *Quote:*   

> altri pacchetti che finiscono con un .exe... ma che sono?

 

Probabilmente sono font

 *Quote:*   

> ho emerso gnome.. ma di 138sorgenti me ne ha compilati 8 in 2ore e poi si è arrestato per mancanza di un pacchetto, che altresì voleva scaricare dalla rete.... 

 

che pacchetto? Hai controllando se, modificando la USE non riesci ad evitarlo?

 *Quote:*   

> Niente: mi farò scaricare la live stable dai mirror di gentoo...
> 
> 

 

Non sono sicuro che la Live sia diversa da quella che stai usando... quello che cambia é il resto!

----------

## cagnaluia

Stasera riprovo a reinstallare dal cd ufficiale.

Sentite.. vada bene: come posso fare per velocizzare i tempi di installazione di xorg e gnome e avere l'ambiente grafico in poco tempo?

c'è la possibilità di non compilare tutti i pacchetti e avere almeno X e Gnome compilato per x86 e installarlo su gentoo?

----------

## sibereno79

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Stasera riprovo a reinstallare dal cd ufficiale.
> 
> Sentite.. vada bene: come posso fare per velocizzare i tempi di installazione di xorg e gnome e avere l'ambiente grafico in poco tempo?
> 
> c'è la possibilità di non compilare tutti i pacchetti e avere almeno X e Gnome compilato per x86 e installarlo su gentoo?

 

Innanzitutto un bel ciao a tutti,

se ti  può consolare anche io ho avuto i tuoi stessi problemi provando ad installare gentoo dai cd della rivista lxp.Gnome e kde nn sono riuscito ad emergere però sono riuscito a tirare su wmaker compilandolo "a mano".

Ti volevo solo chiedere se sei riuscito a risolvere i problemi connessi ai distfile e se si, come?Sono tante ancore le cose che vorrei emergere ma nn ci riesco (sempre seguendo la procedura senza rete).

Ho provato a chiedere anche ai signori di lxp ma ancora nn ho avuto risposta.

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *sibereno79 wrote:*   

> Ti volevo solo chiedere se sei riuscito a risolvere i problemi connessi ai distfile e se si, come?Sono tante ancore le cose che vorrei emergere ma nn ci riesco (sempre seguendo la procedura senza rete).
> 
> 

 

Il problema é che, suppongo, ci siano quá e la vari conflitti di USE flags tra le use che tu hai scelto e quelle che aveva chi ha preparato il CD.

L'unico consiglio che posso darti é quello di lavorare (molto) con "emerge -pv" e cercare di capire di volta in volta a quale USE puó essere impuntabile l'errore.

----------

## Manuelixm

Scusate, visto che ne state parlando, ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" è importante metterlo o è meglio lasciarlo commentato?

Non ho capito se abilitandolo, quando emergo un qualcosa, questo mi "installa" una versione non pienamente stabile, o mi installa la versione stabile e mi fa vedere che esiste una versione più recente ma ancora in fase di test.

----------

## randomaze

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Non ho capito se abilitandolo, quando emergo un qualcosa, questo mi "installa" una versione non pienamente stabile, o mi installa la versione stabile e mi fa vedere che esiste una versione più recente ma ancora in fase di test.

 

La prima che hai detto

----------

## Manuelixm

Grazie mille randomaze, allora non la setto resta commentata.

----------

## unz

Non ho nulla da consigliarvi se non di perseverare con attenzione ... daje daje che je la fate!!!!

la prima esperienza con gentoo non si scorda mai [e state iniziando a capire perchè   :Very Happy:  ]

----------

## linuxconfa

Ciao a tutti.

Ma è possibile che LXP non riesca a vendere un DVD con una distribuzione che funzioni al primo colpo???

Stesso problema, arrivato a dare il comando genkernel compila per 20 minuti e poi da una serie infinita di error, fail, ...

Pensavo fosse colpa dell'XP, ma ho provato col P4 e da gli stessi errori.

Ho provato con e senza USE, modificando make.conf per il mio processore e lasciandolo immutato, ma NULLA!

Qualcuno è riuscito alla fine a installare da questo "benedetto" DVD?

GAZIE

----------

